
Ask HN: What's Your DIY Home Security System - ComstockLode
I did a HN search and of the 2 pages most are several years old [1]. What&#x27;s your recommended DIY security system? I was thinking deadbolts but then those cheap battery operated door window alarms, one camera (wired or wireless) above front door, two cameras in back, and motion detector lights (battery or solar). I don&#x27;t trust Smart Home setups that can be used to disable or open doors. I want to be able to monitor and have loud alarms. I was even thinking no keypad in the house to control everything. Maybe a wired siren in the attic thats really loud so if the alarm is tripped the neighborhood hears it (maybe after 10 second delay) so any possible intruder would know EVERYONE is noticing my house. What would&#x2F;do you do?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5174685
======
neilv
The answers to this post would be the Comstock Lode for a tech cat burglar?

What's your threat model? Ordinary random petty burglaries, by people who will
run if they find people in the house? Less-predictable drug addicts? Home
invaders who will be aggressive about getting the safe combination?

You can ask your local police department what's typical in your neighborhood.
They might also have an advisories email list you can get on, to hear about
current patterns or unusual events (e.g., a rash of breakins via unlatched
ground-floor windows). The first priority measures might not be electronic at
all.

Also, I'd be hesitant to install a neighborhood-shaking siren. Your system is
probably going to have false alarms, and you don't want to ruin the sleep of
your neighbor, the hospital emergency department worker, who you really don't
want to be fatigued next shift.

------
oblib
It really depends on where you live. I live in a rural area on a gravel road
with only one way in and out.

I have two dogs that sleep on the front porch. Both of my nearest neighbors
have a dog too. We all listen for them barking and it's easy to tell the
difference between them barking at a stranger and howling out to neighbor dogs
and coyotes.

If I lived in an urban area where stuff getting stolen was a problem I would
get good deadbolt locks for the doors and keep the windows locked. I'd also
get a camera for the front door and maybe a couple others if needed to surveil
and record points of access, and that's about it.

I'd probably make them myself out of Raspberry Pi computers and their camera
and have fun twiddling with them.

I'm not a big fan of loud alarms. There were a few times when I lived in LA
that I wanted to smack the snot of owners of cars with those installed when
they went off.

I haven't heard one of those since I left there.

------
PaulHoule
Get a dog. I saw a very ugly half-Pitbull, half-Husky the other day, I think
if most burglars saw that they would run into the next time zone.

